# 2600 neutral switch



## Bluetick1955 (Apr 22, 2013)

Think I have a neutral safety switch going out. Is this an easy fix or should I get mechanic to look at?


----------



## HarveyW (Sep 15, 2014)

Howdy Bluetick,

Actually, this is not a difficult job. Put both shift levers in neutral (set the brakes) and pull the transmission cover. Lift it very carefully. On my tractor there is a spring loaded detent that the cover holds down. You don't want to lose any parts into the transmission. Disconnect the safety switch wires and set the cover aside. Change the safety switch and put it back together. 

As a temporary measure, you can bypass the safety switch. Remove the sheet metal cover under the steering wheel, and plug the wires together on the engine side. If you have kids that play with the tractor, this is not a good practice, as the tractor can start in gear.

Post back if you have any questions or problems.


----------

